# Whoops. Looks like mites.



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

So I'm sitting in my office (also now known as the budgie room) and my partner is holding my female budgies and he says to me "can birds get fleas?" I look at Cirrus closely and sure enough, feather mites.

Luckily I am prepped for this so tonight I gave them all (all 5 birds) a light spray of mite repellent and I'll do all the cages and birds down to the skin tomorrow. 

I'm not itching or scratching so I hope they don't transfer to me. 

~SASB


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Chelsea,

I would not recommend using a spray mite repellent on your birds.

The birds can inhale the fumes which can be quite detrimental to their respiratory systems
Additionally, the birds may preen the repellent off their feathers and ingest it causing digestive upset.

The best products to use for mite infestation are Ivermectin Spot On Treatment or Scatt.

Both are administered by placing one drop of the medication on the back of the bird's neck between the feathers directly onto the skin.

The cage, perches, toys, food and water dishes and anything the birds have come in contact with should be very thoroughly cleaned and disinfected. Good products to use are F10 Veterinary Disinfectant or a 50/50 solution of bleach/water.

If you choose to use a bleach solution, be sure to rinse everything very carefully several times.*


----------



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Will get some F10 tomorrow to clean and disinfect cages and other things. 

I can't seem to find the spot on or the scatt in my country so should I take my birds to the vet then? 

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lady Gouldian Finch ships internationally:

ladygouldianfinch.com - SCATT

I do not know if All Bird Products ships internationally or not:

Scatt from Vetafarm for treating air sac mites and scaly face

Otherwise, I'd suggest you call an Avian (or Exotic Vet that deals with small birds) and ask them if they have ivermectin in the proper dilution for budgies.
It's very important you have the proper dilution:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/104376-ivermectin-toxicity.html*


----------



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

So I contacted a bird exclusive vet clinic and they came back with this reply:

"Morning

You can buy Avian Insect Liquidator or get Ivomac from a vet which you only apply one drop on back between the wings on the skin."

So I am going to the vet tomorrow to see if I can get that. Can only go tomorrow due to national protesting so I'm kinda stuck at home :/

Thanks for everyones help. I'll keep you updated for if/when I come right.

~SASB


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's excellent! :thumbsup:*


----------



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Cage cleaned with F10SC(diluted 2ml to 1l water) and budgies treated with Ivomac (1 drop between the wings). 

Will treat the budgies and clean the cage again with F10SC in about 10 days time.  

All good with Lancair and Cirrus.  

~SASB


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent news - thank you for the update.*


----------

